# taking temp, add a degree underarm?



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm confused as to how to accurately take temp. Do you add a degree when you take it underarm or not? I've heard both....


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

The instructions that came w/our thermometer say to add a degree for underarm temp measurements. (Yes, I read them before I lost them, lol)


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

That's correct, you add a degree for under the arm and subtract a degree for rectal.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank you! Poor DS is a miserable sicko today.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Subtract a dgree for rectal? I thought rectal wasa the most accurate. I have never heard of subtracting a degree for rectal.

Once I took DS's temp undersarm and then rectal and there was a 1.5 degree difference.

Overall though, it doesn't matter the exact temp if you get a roundabout temp. Look mostly at how babe is doing. Treat the baby, not the temp. I say this, but I am a bit (well, a lot) obsessed with the thermometer myself as I am always just really curious.


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

ds came down sick about the middle of the day. wasn't sure if he was warm because its kinda warm here or if he was sick but took his temp and its 100.6 underarm so 101.6. dd is also fussy but not warm.







: can i run away?


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Fevers are not something that are always that big of a deal. They are the body's natural defense to help kills of viruses and bacteria that are not supposed to be there. The body heats up because then the toxin cannot live in that higher heat. Fever means the body is doing what it is supposed to be doing.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I was always just told that when I called in to just say it is X degrees, taken under the arm.


----------

